# Install "clang" from ports and configure "/etc/make.conf" to use it



## Niatross (Dec 31, 2012)

I am running FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE.

My issue is this:

I want to run the latest "clang" (*not the one from the base system*).

I installed the latest "clang" from ports. My question is this:

How do I configure my /etc/make.conf so that I can use the latest "clang"?

Note:
My main goal is to use the latest "clang" to compile ports from the FreeBSD Ports Collection.

Is this the proper way to set it up?:


```
.if !empty(.CURDIR:M/usr/ports/*) && exists(/usr/local/bin/clang)
CC=/usr/local/bin/clang
CXX=/usr/local/bin/clang++
CPP=/usr/local/bin/clang-cpp
.endif
```


----------

